# looked way back in the safe and found some goodies



## Snookpimpin (Mar 6, 2017)

so I was digging around in the safe at my moms house the other day and  I came across some pretty old firearms and wanted to see what yall thought. this safe was my fathers and since he passed away 20 years ago I have zero history on how he acquired them. I have called some antique gunsmiths around the SE trying to find some info and maybe a cool story with little to show. I would like to find a reputable gunsmith in FL or GA who can appraise these for me (for insurance purposes only) and clean them real well so I can seal them up and put them back in the dark corner of the safe till I buy my farm and can hang them over my fireplace (dreaming). 

ok what I do know (or so what iv been told)  the one is a 1860 army and the other is a 1898 parker brothers 16 or 12ga


----------



## Clemson (Mar 6, 2017)

Both guns are worth some serious money and do not need to be entrusted to a hack.  Find a reputable, licensed gunsmith.  The guns should be cleaned and carefully derusted.  They can then be coated with a long-term preservative grease like RIG.  They should NOT be refinished in any way.

Bill Jacobs
Greenwood, SC


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice. And omg. I have a Parker and never knew they were that rare.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2017)

I would have to shoot that pistol if it were mine though.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Mar 7, 2017)

Clemson said:


> Both guns are worth some serious money and do not need to be entrusted to a hack.  Find a reputable, licensed gunsmith.  The guns should be cleaned and carefully derusted.  They can then be coated with a long-term preservative grease like RIG.  They should NOT be refinished in any way.
> 
> Bill Jacobs
> Greenwood, SC



do you have any recommendations? I was told finding a good antique gunsmith is like finding a needle in a  hay stack . kind of a dying breed


----------



## jmoser (Mar 7, 2017)

Careful - even the marks from where a screwdriver is used to remove the wood grips will 'damage' the century old patina on the screw slot.  

Nobody except a qualified restorer should touch those.

Google enthusiast forums for Antique SxS and Revolvers; there are plenty and you will hook up with the right smith.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 7, 2017)

NICE!!! Wish I had some info for you.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Mar 7, 2017)

I have been calling numerous "smiths" around Florida and talked to a parker bros enthusiast in Oregon and everyone has told me not to even bother looking down here or anywhere close to here for that matter. the only reference I got was for a company out off Bloomfield NY named Turnbull restorations and he said he is the "best in the business" and I wouldn't trust anyone other than him to touch something like that."   the only problem I have is I kinda wanted to meet the guy before I just ship my guns 2000 miles from home with no knowledge of value to insure their travels. is this normal in this kind of work?


----------



## Beaudeane (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd say not normal. There's gonna be good gunsmiths way closer than 2k miles. If ur dead set on that guy, ship em. Some local gun shops should be able to give u an idea on value. Take me to a few & see how close their numbers are on value


----------



## Steve762us (Mar 7, 2017)

I was going to suggest Flayderman's...but learned they have closed
their doors...

http://www.flayderman.com/


----------



## radmule (Mar 7, 2017)

your parker is a G grade,  made in 1895-1896 era,  don't shoot modern shells in those damascus barrels.  you can get some shells at RST or polywads here in ga. ron


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 7, 2017)

Turnbull has a good rep.  Go to the Parker shotgun forum and get their feedback.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 9, 2017)

Turnbull is outstanding, and his prices are reflective of his level of craftsmanship.  http://www.turnbullmfg.com/restoration-services/firearm-finishing/

Bill Jacobs


----------

